# Kenmore s/by/s no water no ice



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

RWCII said:


> I found out on 7/29 that this unit-Kenmore M#253.56963602-was not making ice nor delivering water, and for quite some time now too!
> On 8/19 I replaced the filter-part Ice JSI-2filter PN 218732315—9911 from Filters fast-#WF2CB Frig PS2 W. instantly had water at the door, 1 hour later still no ice. Thought it may need time.
> On 9/7 was informed that there is still no ice and now the water quit again.
> Any suggestions? Need help here!? These are really nice folks and $ are sparse.
> thanks


 

I would make sure I'm getting water out of the filter. then, check water valve, Freezed temp.has to get around 8 deg. for ice maker thermostat to operate


----------



## RWCII (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Kenmac, how do I make sure water is getting out of the filter?
And the water valve you are referring to, is it the fill vale on the back of frig?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

RWCII said:


> Thanks Kenmac, how do I make sure water is getting out of the filter?
> And the water valve you are referring to, is it the fill vale on the back of frig?
> Thanks again!!!


 
The water valve ( solenoid) will be where the incomming water line connects. Make sure when it cycles to fill the ice maker that water comes out. I have replaced several of these solenoids


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

(I'm not an expert... just a kenmore frige owner!)
what would happen if you just removed and re-inserted the filter? Do you get water again? Maybe there's something off near the filter connection?

Just wanted to let you know something that I noticed about our kenmore frige (which is too small for our needs)..... If there is some object pressing against the freezer door (becuase it's too close to the shelf edge), the door seal is not complete, although it appears to be fine... this subtle increase in temp is enough to prevent the ice from freezing, and ice production completely halts. After we eat enough out of the freezer and the object shifte back, ice production returns again. (We have the temp set to the manufacturer's recommended settings). So, these ice makers are really compromised by subtle changes in door position.


----------

